# 60 gal themed tank for black ghost. looking for suitable tankmates



## iris927 (Aug 4, 2016)

hello,
i recently got a 60 gal tank and I'm getting a bgk in a couple of weeks after its set up. (don't worry, this is a temporary setup until i get my 150 gal in about 4-5 months ) That being said, i wanted to keep some discus with him, maybe 4? But i read a lot that they aren't compatible because - 
1. since bgks are nocturnal, they may disrupt discus at night and stress them out. 
2. bgk need water with good flow but discus prefer almost still water?
can someone help me out with this? i got this tank for the bgk and giving him up is not an option. and there aren't a lot of other fish that i like :/ 

another thing is that I'm not really into a heavily planted tank and was wondering if this is an absolute necessity for a bgk? I do have a couple of hiding places for him and I'm planning to get some java moss and java fern but I don't really want to get plants that might need a substrate cause I've already spent too much.

now the other idea that i had for the tank is to sorta have a "BLACK AND WHITE" theme to it.
so basically need inputs on what fish i can keep with my bgk in a 60gal.
some options i have are - 
senegal birchirs ( i have doubts about this as it is a bottom dweller and grows pretty big )
yo yo loaches
some angel fish - black white and those with turquoise dorsal fin? I couldn't find what they are called! sorry !
and some mollies xD ( I know they'll become food soon enough but people do have success with bgk so want to try  )
I do not like catfish and plecos cause they can become humongous and i don't think i can afford to keep another huge fish with my bgk even in a 150 gal if i want any other fish.

any other fish suggestion within the black, white or maybe blue range is greatly appreciated ! 
also i hear there are some nice chichlids but i have no idea about them or their compatibility with bgk so any input on that would be helpful too ! 
and the recommended number of fish for this tank considering all the different species that i might keep would be nice cause i don't want to over stock it. 

i currently have a sunsun HW-504A cannister. 1000l/h on the tank. and the tank size is 3*1 1/2* 2ft. (36*18*24 inches)
Thank you !


----------

